# Lots of new Halloween products adaptable to fly tying.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

All sort of hairy wigs, glow stuff, witches fingernails and best of all a braided tubing that is a great substitute for Corsair.

Any of the "Dollar" stores have tons of Chinese stuff cheap. 

Christmas and Halloween brings new stuff to try each year

Check it out. I still have stuff I bought at Halloween 10 years ago and it is still as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

For sure keeps me from complaining when the wife wants to go to the dollar store.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Good call! Need to hit em up when it’s all on sale


Instagram @SumlinVisuals


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Don't wait.*

Get what you want while you can. It's only a buck anyway. Fingernails make spoons, wigs make all kinds of flies. Get some glow stuff too.


----------

